# Gaggia Barista Frothing Jug



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many new home baristas do not have a frothing jug, instead using mixing bowls, pyrex jugs and in some cases cups and saucepans, to steam their milk.

As an entry level milk frothing jug, the Gaggia Barista jug is sufficient.

Not much use for latte art, as there is no pouring lip / groove, these jugs were designed to be easy to hold and are large enough to hold enough steamed milk for a 20oz cup (but ideally suited to preparing 2 x 8oz drinks)

There is a fairly even temperature distribution and the offset handle means you will not burn your hands holding the jug itself.

The jugs are small enough to fit the Gaggia range, including those using modified steam wands (a popular upgrade for Gaggia Classic users)










The guide price for these jugs is £14.95 and some members here might stock them.

If you stock these please place a link to your site in the commercial section of the forums.


----------

